# Hobbit 48fps theater list



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I believe this list is not yet complete. It has been announced that this version will be shown in 450 screens, out of 4000 total showing The Hobbit. It will only be available with the 3D version, and the normal 3D surcharge won't be increased, or have an additional surcharge for this version.

http://www.48fpsmovies.com/48-fps-theater-list/

I guess I missed the news that this was expanded again, into a trilogy.


----------

